# [PCGH-Ratgeber]  Retro-Konsole 2020 Vergleich: NES Mini, C64 Mini, Mega Drive Mini & Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber]  Retro-Konsole 2020 Vergleich: NES Mini, C64 Mini, Mega Drive Mini & Co.*

						Retro-Konsolen bieten viel Spielspaß für wenig Geld und wecken zudem Nostalgie-Gefühle. Wir haben die angesagten Retro-Konsolen für 2020 verglichen und geben eine umfassende Kaufberatung. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber]  Retro-Konsole 2020 Vergleich: NES Mini, C64 Mini, Mega Drive Mini & Co.*


----------

